# SBGMI 2.25.2023 Virtual Winter Conference Featuring Dr. John Harbo Pre-Registration!



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

We are excited to announce our speaker lineup and pre-sale! 

The conference will be held on February 25, 2023 via ZOOM. Registrants will gain access to recorded speakers and attendees will have access to our dynamic speaker lineup! All registrants also get annual SBGMI subscription status along with all the perks! 

Join us to hear from Dr. John Harbo formerly of the USDA ARS Lab in Baton Rouge, LA who discovered the SMR/VSH traits in honeybees and his key-note presentation on "Finding VSH and Retaining It." 

We will also hear from Robyn Underwood Ph.D, Dr. Jamie Ellis, Dr. David Peck, Stephen Repasky, Michael Bush, Les Crowder, Nathalie Misserey, Adrian Quiney, and Kim Flottum. Pre-Sale ends 11/30/22 at midnight! SBGMI Members receive $20.00 off registration - if you aren't a member signup here and get your discount code from the members section: https://sbgmi.org/product/individual-membership-plan 

Register directly here: Virtual Winter Conference 2023 Pre-Sale Registration – Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Quite a line-up!


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Hot off the press, here is the synopsis for Dr. John Harbo's presentation:


Based on what is now known about resistance to varroa, John will present what he has found to be a practical approach to selective breeding for varroa sensitive hygiene (VSH) when one does not have the resources of a research lab. He will describe what is necessary and what can be omitted; why he don’t measure mites on adult bees, don’t remove drone brood, and don’t actively select for more than one trait. He will explain heritability and why it is important to use proven methods to measure a trait. Although artificial insemination is a valuable tool in bee breeding, He will discuss how selection can include the significant power that nature provides in the free-mating competition among drones.


----------

